# Home Made Bandsaw



## kustomkb (Jul 30, 2010)

Here is a home made bandsaw, which was built from plywood and a set of castings, in the time before cheap imports were available. 

I have also been lucky to have been given 6 and a 14 inch bandsaws over the years, so now this old timer has got to go.

If any body in the lower mainland wants it, I would be happy to see it go to a good home.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 30, 2010)

KustomKB

That sure is a clever way to build a bandsaw.

SAM


----------



## Royal Viking (Aug 7, 2010)

If I were within an hour drive I would be knocking at your door. I learned a long time ago that the appearance doesn't matter so much as how well the tool works.  ;D


----------



## itowbig (Aug 8, 2010)

way cool ive got plans for that somewhere in this computer. one day ill build one.
if i live close i sure would love to take that off ur hands.


----------



## rleete (Aug 11, 2010)

I have one exactly like it. Mine is made of particle board, and works well, if I put a decent blade on it. Tracks well, is fairly quiet, and simple to use. Pretty good quality of the cast parts, too.

I did not make it, but inherited it from a friend of the family some years back.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice looking machine I would give it a home if I was closer. Honey want to take a trip to Canada?? No sorry do not have the time. 
Tin


----------



## lugnut (Aug 11, 2010)

I think that was a kit. I bought one of the 6X48 sander kits. I can't remember the name of the company. I think it was something like Giliam or Gilliom.  the kits were all supplied with the necessary hardware or castings and full size drawings. There was a band saw, table saw, belt sander, i don't remember what else. I think the company was sold out in the late 80's

http://gilliom-gil-bilt-tool-hunter.blogspot.com/2009/01/gilliom-power-tool-mfg-co-ad.html


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the interest and link fellows,

I guess I'll try craigslist with a nominal price to keep the odd balls away.
 I guess that means I can't respond to my own add. 

I could strip it and box up the hardware but the shipping would probably be more than it's worth...

Cheers.


----------

